# what cage for hairless mice please?



## froglover (Dec 8, 2010)

Also does anyone know a good breeder in the Bournemouth/dorset area please ?thanks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

glass or plastic storage boxes with wire lids always work well, never bars. either escape or more likely to get cold. they can be stupid and get their heads stuck too.

shame your so far. shall have some mice ready January time.


----------



## froglover (Dec 8, 2010)

what a shame,I would love to see a photo,I love hairless mice


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

froglover said:


> what a shame,I would love to see a photo,I love hairless mice


i will take pictures. but my camera is so rubbish! will upload them soon.


----------

